# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Primolut

## WannabeeMomma

Hoi heeft er iemand hier ervaring met Primolut ?

Ik heb erover gehoord viavia.. dat het is wanneer je last hebt van teveel mannelijker hormonen en niet meer menstrueert?  :Confused:  
Graag al uw meningen aub  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


WannabeeMommaa xx

----------


## Sanne&Daan

ik heb geen idee wat het is, maare mijn ongesteldheid blijft ook wel vaker uit maar dat heeft niet te maken met te veel mannelijk hormaan maar in mijn geval wss met de pil...
misschien kan je op google er iets over vinden.
suc6 verder

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zal dit weekend eens zoeken op het net naar informatie betreffende PRIMOLUT...ik heb daar ook nog nooit van gehoord,maar wel van het feit dat de ene vrouw méér mannelijke hormonen produceert dan de andere...

----------


## WannabeeMomma

Thnx voor de reacties  :Smile:  

Ik ben nl. voor mezelf aan t zoeken hoe ik weer een normale menstruatie kan krijgen.. mij werd verteld dat ik waarschijnlijk teveel mannelijke hormonen heb dat daardoor de menstruatie niet meer terug komt, Ik heb verschillende onderzoeken gehad jarenlang er mee bezig geweest.. steeds maar weer moeten aanhoren dat mijn overgewicht een grote rol speelt en ik moet afvallen en dan maar weer langskomen  :Frown:  
Het is een grote teleurstelling.. niemand die me precies kan vertellen wat er aan mij mankeert. Nu pas hoorde ik dus over Primolut ® N dat het je menstruatie weer op gang kan brengen.. ik heb geen idee of het helpt, ben daarom erg benieuwd of er hier vrouwen zijn die het herkennen en het hebben gebruikt.. en of het heeft geholpen  :Smile: 
Omdat ik nl. al bijna 3 jaar niet meer ongesteld ben geweest.. zit ik toch met een hele grote vraag.. zal ik ooit nog wel kindjes kunnen krijgen, omdat ik zolang niet meer ongesteld ben geweest? Ben ook al wel zo'n beetje 4 á 5 jaar bezig geweest met meerdere onderzoeken bij gynaecologen.. baarmoeder / eierstokken alles is gecontroleerd alles zag er heel normaal uit volgens de gynaecoloog.
Wat kan het dan zijn.. toch teveel mannelijke hormonen..? zal ik dan wel ooit baby's kunnen krijgen  :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi WannabeeMomma,

Het is misschien wat moeilijker om met een zeer onregelmatige menstruatie zwanger te worden, maar uitgesloten is het zeker niet.
Mijn schoonzusje heeft ook teveel mannelijke hormonen en heeft daardoor bijna geen menstruatie. De ene keer verliest ze een paar druppeltjes bloed, het volgende moment heeft ze ruim een half jaar (soms ook wel langer) helemaal niets.
Toch is ze zwanger geworden en heeft nu een dochtertje.  :Smile: 
Dus ik bedoel maar..................................Niets is onmogelijk.
Ik wens je heel veel succes en sterkte.

liefs 
Déylanna

----------

